# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Еще раз о падении дживы

## Андрей В

Какое там может быть блаженство? Мы там уже были в духовном мире с Кришной и нам там не понравилось. зачем туда снова стремиться?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Какое там может быть блаженство? Мы там уже были в духовном мире с Кришной и нам там не понравилось. зачем туда снова стремиться?


А мы и сейчас не здесь  :smilies:  Провокация, товарищи, провокация! Это ведь нам по сути, сказали, что мы из зависти к Кришне хотим туда вернуться, а не из зависти ушли оттуда. Известный гаудия-мадховский наезд на наше ложное эго, как они считают  :smilies:  А между тем, мы были там, и должны вернуться, потому что так утверждал Шрила Прабхупада. Дело не в том, что на зависть к Кришне можно сделать натяжку абсолютно любой филососфии, хоть бы даже и гаудия-мадховской (мол, из зависти к Кришне мы не хотим вспоминать, что уже когда-то были с Ним). Дело в том, что Прабхупада так проповедовал. Но даже если б мы должны были спорить, выясняя причины этих его утверждений, то вполне ведь понятно, почему философия матхов и других сампрадай оказалась искаженоой именно в этом месте. Это очевидное проникновение в вайшнавизм майавады! Шрила Прабхупада хранитель чистоты вайшнавизма!

----------


## Андрей В

причём тут какие-то матхи, прабху, данный вывод вытекает из логики утверждений. Тут все описывают как прекрасно в духовном мире с Кришной, как блаженство там растёт не по дням, а по часам, как удовольствие постоянно всё новое и новое. Вопрос: если там так хорошо, так чего ж тогда?  Не состыковываются причина и следствие. Зависть то она не возникает с пустого места. Причина в неудовлетворённости своим положением, каким бы оно там ни было. Вот что вытекает, если рассуждать последовательно. Мы видим парадокс

----------


## vijitatma das

> Причина в неудовлетворённости своим положением, каким бы оно там ни было. Вот что вытекает, если рассуждать последовательно. Мы видим парадокс


А и не стоит пытаться понимать духовную реальность при помощи порочной мирской логики. Это раз.
А причина - не в неудовлетворенности, а в беспечности. Почитайте, Госвами Махарадж хорошо высказался по этому поводу:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post19036

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> причём тут какие-то матхи, прабху, данный вывод вытекает из логики утверждений.


А логика из чего вытекает? Первичны желания, а не логика. Логика просто технично оправдывает желание, чтобы глупцом самому себе не показаться. Есть логика мирская (лаукика), а есть логика священных писаний (шастра-муллака). Вы какой логикой пользуетесь, что у вас парадокс выходит?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Мы там уже были в духовном мире с Кришной и нам там не понравилось.


Всё нам нравилось, но здесь мы для получения определённого опыта. ИМХО

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

... "Не понравилось" лишь немногим... Подавляющему большинству там всё нравится, и они оттуда не рвутся сюда... Так что даже мирская логика работает, не говоря уж о высшей... Просто не нужно смотреть на мир ограниченно, с позиции меньшинства, только и всего... Небольшая горстка бунтарей всегда будет присутствовать... С точки зрения Абсолюта это не системный фактор...

----------


## Андрей В

> Вы какой логикой пользуетесь, что у вас парадокс выходит?


 Логикой писаний, Враджендра кумар, прабху  :biggrin1: 

Парадокс заключается в следующем: Госвами Махарадж пишет :"ОДНАКО ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ УПАСТЬ... ВСЕ РАВНО ОСТАЕТСЯ" из этого следует, что према-бхакти может каким-то удивительным образом прерваться. А Шрила Вишванатха Тхакур пишет: "Поэтому, если кто-то считает, что все же есть редкие случаи, показывающие, что анартхи могут проявляться даже после того, как преданный достиг лотосных стоп Господа, ему следует очистить свой ум от подобных мыслей, прибегнув к помощи разума."

Те кто говорят, что для духовного мира нет ничего невозможного, в данном случае следуют мирской логике, поскольку их утверждение сравнимо с утверждением, что если в духовном мире нет ничего невозможного, то там возможны и страдания и болезни и смерть, что противоречит логике писаний.

Всё зависит от "*Первичных желания, а не логики*", как вы сказали. Когда первично желание угодить Джи Би Си, от которого зависит получение саньясы, то будет одна логика, если первично желание знать истину, будет вторая логика. Но в первом случае конечный вывод будет противоречить природе према-бхакти, а она лишина таких анартх, как :
невежество,ложное эго, привязанность, ненависть, страх смерти,нама-аппарадхи, сева-аппарадхи и др, которые могут явиться причиной падения.

на рй ангопакраме дхвамсо
мад-дхармасйаддхананв апи
майавйаваситах самйан
ниргунатвад анашишах

О, Уддхава, созданный Мной путь преданного служения трансцендентен и свободен от всяких корыстных мотивов.
 Поэтому желание оставить служение Кришне и начать служение себе любимому противоречить природе према-бхакти. Это надо понять на уровне разума и принять.

Больше на эту тему распространяться не буду, а то забанят, это лично моё мнение, ИМХО. Кто с ним не согласен, это его право. Тема не та, поэтому смысла развивать её не вижу. Вы всё равно останетесь при своём мнении, поскольку первичные желания не бескорыстны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Логикой писаний, Враджендра кумар, прабху


Из логики писаний парадокса не выходит, если мы изучаем писания в парампаре, а не выдергиваем разные цитаты, чтобы оказаться единственным правильно понимающим истину,и утереть нос всем заблуждающимся.




> Те кто говорят, что для духовного мира нет ничего невозможного, в данном случае следуют мирской логике, поскольку их утверждение сравнимо с утверждением, что если в духовном мире нет ничего невозможного, то там возможны и страдания и болезни и смерть, что противоречит логике писаний.


Следование мирской лигике заставляет думать, что тот, кто говорит, что в духовном мире все возможно, пользуется мирской логикой. Если вы чего-то не понимаете, то нужно это просто смиренно принять и молиться Кришне, чтобы он дал это осознание, а не кидаться в мирские споры на духовные темы.




> Всё зависит от "*Первичных желания, а не логики*", как вы сказали. Когда первично желание угодить Джи Би Си, от которого зависит получение саньясы, то будет одна логика, если первично желание знать истину, будет вторая логика.


А кто в угоду Джи-Би-Си искажает истину ради получения саннйасы? Вы о ком-то конкретно или вообще обо всех кандидатах на саннйасу? Для справки: мне саннйаса не грозит и у меня нет причин искажать истину. И вообще эта ваша тирада как бы косвенно утверждает, что Джи-Би-Си к истине не имеет отношения? Я правильно понял? 




> Больше на эту тему распространяться не буду, а то забанят, это лично моё мнение.


Забанят вас за другое. А тема не запретная, но не рекомендованная Шрилой Прабхупадой для обсуждения. Надеюсь, вы знакомы с его цитатами на эту тему. Тема относится к категории непостижимых. Поэтому любое "разъяснение" кроме того, что сказал Прабхупада лишь только больше добавляет конфуза.

----------


## Андрей В

> Следование мирской логике заставляет думать, что тот, кто говорит, что в духовном мире все возможно, пользуется мирской логикой..


Т.е. возможны страдания, смерть, старость и болезни, ненависть к Кришне, вожделение, пороки и т.п.?  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Т.е. возможны страдания, смерть, старость и болезни, ненависть к Кришне, вожделение, пороки и т.п.?


Видите, какие чудеса с вашим умом проделывает мирская логика, заставляя проецировать материальный опыт на духовный мир?

----------


## Андрей В

Так это не моё утверждение: *Следование мирской лигике заставляет думать, что тот, кто говорит, что в духовном мире все возможно, пользуется мирской логикой.*, а ваше. Считать, что према-бхакти может прерваться только исходя из того, что в духовном мире всё возможно - это есть не понимание природы према-бхакти

Есть мула-дакша - 10 истин , частью которых и является знание о природе према-бхакти. тот кто считает, что према-бхакти может прерваться, тот не до конца понял эти истины,  а непонимание есть следствие анартх, а наличие их к према-бхакти не приводит.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так это не моё утверждение: *Следование мирской лигике заставляет думать, что тот, кто говорит, что в духовном мире все возможно, пользуется мирской логикой.*, а ваше. Считать, что према-бхакти может прерваться только исходя из того, что в духовном мире всё возможно - это есть не понимание природы према-бхакти


Вы оказывается не совсем понимаете, что я пишу, и не разобравшись, беретесь комментировать. Поэтому вы комментируете не то, что я сказал, а свое ложное понимание того, что я сказал. Ну разве так можно?
Я с вами не про према-бхакти разговор веду, а про принцип свободы выбора, который так же есть и в духовном мире. А свобода означает, что возможно ВСЕ. Духовный мир имеет больше возможностей, чем материальный. Поэтому ачарьи и не рекомендуют с мирским умом пытаться понять реалии духовного мира.

----------


## Андрей В

> Я с вами не про према-бхакти разговор веду, а про принцип свободы выбора, который так же есть и в духовном мире. А свобода означает, что возможно ВСЕ. Духовный мир имеет больше возможностей, чем материальный. Поэтому ачарьи и не рекомендуют с мирским умом пытаться понять реалии духовного мира.


Я всегда внимательно читаю, что вы пишите и всё понимаю. так вот, если следовать логике цитаты, которую я выделил сейчас, получается что свобода выбора предполагает, что джива, если захочет, может в духовном мире, общаясь с Кришной одновременно совершать порочные действия, направленные на собственное удовлетворение, а не на удовлетворение Кришны. Ведь , если в духовном мире всё возможно, значит и возможны проявления вожделения, ненависти к Кришне, зависти и т.п. 

Это предполагается из вашей цитаты: возможно ВСЕ!
Но на самом деле возможно не всё, как невозможно чтобы Абсолютная Истина перестала существовать в трёх её проявлениях. Мула-дакша это утверждения, которые лежать в основе вайшнавской логики. Именно от этих утверждений строится последовательное развитие мысли. А утверждение таково, что на уровне према-бхакти анартхи не возможны, даже при условии, что в духовном мире возможно всё.  Это ИСТИНА

И если исходить из этой истины, что анартхи на уровне према-бхакти не возможны, тогда падение обуславливается не завистью и невежеством, а волей дживы доставить удовольствие Кришне, так называемый случай с Джаей и Виджаей. Но в этом случае о падении и речи быть не может, потому что сознание Кришны сохраняется, что отличается в случае обычной обусловленной дживы, которая на самом деле" падает" не из духовного мира, а из другого места и в процессе практики приобретя качества нитья - сидх, она уже никогда не падает. Вот это верно. Здесь ещё и непонимание природы дживы присутствует одновременно с непониманием природы према-бхакти.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, GBC тут ни при чем, они в данном вопросе четко следуют Прабхупаде, так что если говорить о дурном первичном желании, то нужно его найти сначала в желании следовать Прабхупаде, а вовсе не в желании следовать GBC. 

"Желание потакать своим чувствам живет в нас, даже когда мы находимся с Кришной. Склонность забывать Кришну и создавать условия, в которых мы можем наслаждаться независимо от Него, всегда присуща душе."


"Когда-то мы были с Кришной и участвовали в Его развлечениях, лилах, но теперь мы в океане майи и можем оставаться здесь очень, очень, очень долго —  в течение многих циклов творения и разрушения мироздания."

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Андрей, вы начали свое участие в этой теме вот с такого странного утверждения в посте 61:




> Какое там может быть блаженство? Мы там уже были в духовном мире с Кришной и нам там не понравилось. зачем туда снова стремиться?


Это либо ваш тонкий ироничный намек на то, что концепция падения несостоятельна, т.к. кто же захочет уходить от блаженства? Либо что-то другое, что известно только вам. Если это тонкий намек, то создает плохие перспективы на ваше пребывание здесь.

По поводу "Возможно все". То, что возможно все, не значит, что все делают то, что хотят (см.перечисленный вами выше список глупостей, над которым вы сами и посмеялись). Према - это выбор дживы. Свобода выбора всегда первична, даже по отношению к Преме. Прему мы сейчас потеряли, а свободу выбора нет. Это говорит о первичности свободы. Пока вы не поймете глубоко, что такое СВОБОДА выбора, остальное понять будет сложно. Можно вполне выбрать и то, что нелогично, т.к. желание предшествует логике. Более того, есть еще и непостижимый план Кришны. Например, мы знаем, что Радхарани в гневе прокляла Туласи спуститься в матеральный мир. Кажется, что это очень нелогично. Как может самая великая преданная проклясть другую великую преданную? Непостижимо! Зато теперь у нас есть Туласи, которая может нас благословить на жизнь во Врадже. Это пример не про нас, а просто на тему о том, что не все действия можно сразу понять.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Тогда противоречий нет.


Харе Кришна Андрей.

Как Вы считаете, может ли существовать в принципе настоящая свободная любовь к какому нибудь объекту, без возможности не любить, то есть другими словами без свободного выбора любить или не любить? И может ли быть любовь по принуждению?

----------


## Андрей В

Это утверждение было , если можно так выразиться "приколом". Я предлагаю закрыть это обсуждение. как вы на это смотрите?

----------


## Андрей В

> Как Вы считаете, может ли существовать в принципе настоящая свободная любовь к какому нибудь объекту, без возможности не любить, то есть другими словами без свободного выбора любить или не любить? И может ли быть любовь по принуждению?


вы упомянули настоящую любовь. Эта настоящая любовь имеет несколько признаков: она никогда не заканчивается, она постоянно возрастает, она постоянно обновляется. Вот что такое настоящая любовь. Если имеет место быть прекращение любви, то подразумевается НЕ настоящая любовь, а временная. преходящая, что противоречит природе према-бхакти. Ум наш может придумать всё что угодно, но на то и даны изначальные установки 10 истин даша-мула, от которых должно строиться рассуждение вайшнава. Материалист может за изначальные предпосылки взять всё угодно, но вайшнав исходит из тех непоколебимых истин, которые даёт Кришна и парампара. А они таковы, что према-бхакти лишена возможности возникновения анартх, которые приводят к падению. (не к нисхождению, а к падению)

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

То есть свободы выбора нет? Кришна заставляет любить насильно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Это утверждение было , если можно так выразиться "приколом". Я предлагаю закрыть это обсуждение. как вы на это смотрите?


Такие приколы могут дорого стоить. Сначала вы публикуете какую-то странную тему "Русский вопрос", потом намекаете на то, что GBC не имеет отношения к истине, потом неудачно прикололись. Уже три серьезных прокола. Вам предупреждение. Контролируйте свой ум и речь. Иначе, "все возможно". Даже с Форума можно пасть  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей В

> Это говорит о первичности свободы.


Чем обуславливается выбор? Чем обуславливаются те или иные желания? Получается, что гипотетически свобода выбора есть, а практически она не может быть реализована? Иначе как понять то, что написал Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур: что анартхи на уровне према-бхакти не могут появиться.

Тогда объясните мне пож-ста его слова. расталкуйте

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> А они таковы, что према-бхакти лишена возможности возникновения анартх, которые приводят к падению. (не к нисхождению, а к падению)


Вы скажите, Кришна нас *заставляет* себя любить или это наш свободный выбор?

----------


## Андрей В

Заставляет, через закон кармы. Он предназначен для исправления Джив. Если бы не было кармы, то джива не имела бы возможности к исправлению. Тут, как говорится, из материального мира у всех один путь Туда

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

Заставляет?   ВЫ серьезно считаете что любовь может быть насильной, по принуждению?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Чем обуславливается выбор? Чем обуславливаются те или иные желания? Получается, что гипотетически свобода выбора есть, а практически она не может быть реализована? Иначе как понять то, что написал Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур: что анартхи на уровне према-бхакти не могут появиться.
> 
> Тогда объясните мне пож-ста его слова. расталкуйте


Я не квалифицирован трактовать Вишванатху Чакраварти Тхакура. Пытаюсь понять предыдущих ачарьев через Шрилу Прабхупаду. Что касается анартх и према бхакти, то анартхи появляются позже. Что обусловливает выбор? В разных ситуациях могут быть разные причины. Но я против того, что вы отказываете дживе в выборе, утверждая практически, что према лишает дживу выбора отвернуться от Кришны. Получается, что према делает нас рабами. Принимаю ваше предложение прекратить эту бесплодную дискуссию.

----------


## Андрей В

> Заставляет?   ВЫ серьезно считаете что любовь может быть насильной, по принуждению?


Если вы выбираете не любить Кришну, то вы будете иметь дело с кармой, которая будет лупить вас. И чем больше подет отдаление от Кришны, тем сильнее она будет бить. Есть даже ад. Рано или поздно душа начинает задумываться о своём положении и исправляться. Кришна не заставляет напрямую. Он создаёт условия существования, при которых возвращение к Нему обеспечено в конечном итоге

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А кто сказал, что вечная любовь закончилась на этом? Она как была, так и будет. Что касается прерываний, то это уже частные детали, связанные с тонкостями духовного бытия, которых нам не понять пока. Но логика действительно говорит, что свобода воли не может не проявляться, если она в принципе существует на свете. Иначе существовала бы не сама свобода воли, а лишь ее описание. В духовном мире существуют демоны только в виде концепций, но в материальном мире они существуют на самом деле. Поэтому нельзя сказать, что демонов не существует. Они существуют, но если тебе мало одних концепций, ты все же можешь столкнуться с ними вживую, так же, как сталкивается с ними Кришна. Это и называется свободой воли, она существует на самом деле, но не все хотят с ней сталкиваться вживую - им достаточно одной концепции, проверять которую у них не возникает желания.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Если вы выбираете не любить Кришну, то вы будете иметь дело с кармой, которая будет лупить вас.


Ну так мы с Вами и сделали когда то этот выбор, факт? Значит выбор отвернуться от Бога есть в любом случае. О чем ВЫ спорите тогда?

----------


## Андрей В

> Что касается анартх и према бхакти, то анартхи появляются позже. Что обусловливает выбор? В разных ситуациях могут быть разные причины. Но я против того, что вы отказываете дживе в выборе, утверждая практически, что према лишает дживу выбора отвернуться от Кришны. Получается, что према делает нас рабами.


вы написали анартхи появляются позже.

*Поэтому, если кто-то считает, что все же есть редкие случаи, показывающие, что анартхи могут проявляться даже после того, как преданный достиг лотосных стоп Господа, ему следует очистить свой ум от подобных мыслей, прибегнув к помощи разума.* Мадхурья Кадамбини

вы написали причины могут быть разными в разных ситуациях.

Т.е. ответа точного вы не знаете 


С вами Враджендру Кумар прабху, общаться интересно, потому что вы не умеете врать

А тему "русского вопроса" поднял потому, что для большинства молодёжи в наше время эта тема становится актуальной. Поэтому ведическое знание можно положить в основу объединения таких людей. Чувство патриатизма никак не противоречит вайшнавизму, как и астрология, вегетарианство и т.п. разделы вед. Поэтому целью опубликования статья являлось желание чтобы ИСККОН заполнил эту нишу. Адаптировал свою проповедь в соответствии с тенденциями возникающими в обществе. Это либерализм, как вы писали. Привлекать людей в сознание Кришны играя на их патриотических чувствах это не есть плохо. Наоборот, у людей появится твёрдая основа. Арджуна же тоже сражался, чтобы отвоевать своё государство у злодеев, и восстановить принципы религии в обществе. так что это не противоречит. И если проповедники ИСККОн в своих программах будут делать некоторый акцент на патриотизм, то это позволит многим людям присоеденится к ИСККОН , практиковать и защищать Родину. Кшатриям должно быть место в организации. А это те люди, которые могут отдать свою жизнь за идею возрождения ведического знания . Их энергию можно использовать для Кришны. Вот цель статьи. А вовсе не разжигание межнациональной розни. вы поверхностно восприняли её. Суть статьи - ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЕ. СПЛОЧЕНИЕ людей, чего нет в нашем обществе в России. А патриотизм и сознание Кришны прекрасно это могут совместить и дать людям возможность реализовать себя. свои желания в сознании Кришны. Это карма-йога в сознании Кришны. Это не есть плохо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Карма действительно заставляет. Но свобода означает возможность прийти туда, где тебя будут заставлять. Можно сражаться с этой "неволей" вечно (в материальном понимании). А можно позволить себя заставить. Есть два пути, это выбор. Возможность прийти туда, где тебя будут заставлять, и подчиниться - теперь для нас означает возможность проявить свой разум. Если нам надоело сражаться против насилия, то мы можем ему подчиниться и вернуться в духовный мир, где нет насилия. Само по себе насилие здесь не может заставить душу сделать свой выбор. Насилие есть, но выбор - сопротивляться или подчиниться - стоит выше, он независим от насилия.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> А кто сказал, что вечная любовь закончилась на этом? Она как была, так и будет. Что касается прерываний, то это уже частные детали, связанные с тонкостями духовного бытия, которых нам не понять пока.


На самом деле я так понимаю что никаких прерываний вечной любви нет. Мы просто на время забываем об этой естественной любви к Кришне, когда засыпаем на коленях у ведьмы майи. Пожелав на время стать богом, забываем об этой любви, представляя себя Пурушей. 

У ребенка тоже есть свобода выбора, он может сбежать из дома и бродяжничать, но рано или поздно блудные сыновья возвращаются домой из уличного ада. Кто то раньше кто то позже.

----------


## Андрей В

> На самом деле я так понимаю что никаких прерываний вечной любви нет.


Карма это тоже проявление Любви Бога. Когда отец наказывает ребёнка , он же желает ему блага. Поэтому страдания получаемые нами в результате кармы - есть Любовь Бога к нам. Он нас учит чему-то. Только надо понять чему. Меня лично он долго учил не стремиться к зарабатыванию денег, а довольствоваться тем что есть. выливалось это в огромные потери денег, когда я начинал затевать какой-то бизнес, с целью ещё больше заработать. Сейчас подобных страданий нет, довольствуюсь тем что есть, исправился. Страдания же приходят за неправильные действия, если действуешь правильно. зачем тебя наказывать. Это любовь

----------


## Андрей В

> Само по себе насилие здесь не может заставить душу сделать свой выбор. Насилие есть, но выбор - сопротивляться или подчиниться - стоит выше, он независим от насилия.


Да дело тут не в насилии. а в страданиях, которые испытывает душа, в результате своих неправильных действий. Насилия нет никакого. Есть закон причины и следствия: поступаешь не правильно-получаешь кнут. Поступаешь правильно получаешь пряник. Можно выбрать и то и другое. Но фишка в том, что кнут добровольно выбирать не кто не хочет, его получают из за отсутствия знания о законе. рано или поздно душа начинает спрашивать себя, почему я страдаю. К этому моменту и подводит карма. Задавать вопросы о том, почему страдания приходят помимо воли души, кто их посылает.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Карма это тоже проявление Любви Бога. Когда отец наказывает ребёнка , он же желает ему блага. Поэтому страдания получаемые нами в результате кармы - есть Любовь Бога к нам. Он нас учит чему-то. Только надо понять чему.


Правильно, никто не спорит. Речь то том, что у нас всегда остается свобода быть непослушными детьми и сбежать с каким нибудь бродячим цирком и побыв там клоуном, нахлебавшись вдоволь этой "независимости и свободы", на коленях приползти обратно к любящим родителям.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Да дело тут не в насилии. а в страданиях, которые испытывает душа, в результате своих неправильных действий..


Вы уверены что душа, которая сат, чит, ананда, страдает?

«Верховный Господь, живущий вместе с индивидуальной душой в материальном теле, является властелином всех живых существ во вселенной. В материальном теле девять врат [два глаза, две ноздри, два уха, рот, анус и детородный орган]. В обусловленном состоянии живое существо  отождествляет   себя   с   материальным   телом , но, осознав свое тождество с Господом в сердце, оно становится таким же свободным, как и Он, даже если продолжает оставаться в теле» (Шветашватара-упанишад, 3.18).

----------


## Александр.Б

> Меня лично он долго учил не стремиться к зарабатыванию денег, а довольствоваться тем что есть


Зачем Ему это? Что плохого в стремлении к зарабатыванию денег? Закон кармы многогранен, но в некотором смысле, он не более, чем закон регулирующий отношения между дживами в материальном мире.

----------


## Андрей В

ну отрежьте себе палец, проверьте  :biggrin1:

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

Я обусловлен телом, отождествил себя с ним, но настоящий йог, осознавший себя, может без проблем не только палец отрезать, но и руку целиком, знаете об этом?

Вы не задумывались о принципе действия обезболивающих препаратов? Почему под анестезией Вы уже не будете страдать, когда вам палец будут отрезать?

----------


## Александр.Б

> ну отрежьте себе палец, проверьте


Поясните, а то я вообще не понял.

----------


## Андрей В

> Зачем Ему это? Что плохого в стремлении к зарабатыванию денег? Закон кармы многогранен, но в некотором смысле, он не более, чем закон регулирующий отношения между дживами в материальном мире.


Карма-йога бывает двух уровней. На первом практикуется отдавать плоды труда Кришне, на втором, когда развивается непривязанность к плодам, посвящать свою деятельность Кришне. Когда развивается непривязанность к видам деятельности как таковым, нужно развивать привязанность к исключительно девяти видам деятельности , бхакти. Так происходит процесс очищения. Когда ты практикуешь только 9 видов бхакти, или три из них. или исключительно 1 -повторение, которые включается в себя все 9 видов, то появление посторонних желаний: слава, выгода и т.п. считается неблагоприятным. Если на уровне первого типа карма-йоги в сознании Кришны вид желаний не так важен, а важно отдавать плоды труда, то на другом уровне важно именно работать над ПРАВИЛЬНЫМИ желаниями и избавляться от неправильных. Кришна учит поэтапно. Лупит только по тем местам, которые помогут продвинуться на следующий этап. прогресс идёт постепенно. Пока не избавился от грубых привязанностей, то о более тонких говорить рано. Поэтому в ИСККОН должно быть чёткое представление об этом и индивидуальный подход к каждому. Все на разных уровнях и опытный наставник должен видеть как человека следует занять, чтобы он постепенно прогрессировал. избавляясь от более грубых привязанностей. потом от более тонких.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Поясните, а то я вообще не понял.


Это он мне.

----------


## Александр.Б

*Андрей В*. Вы так и не объяснили, что плохого в стремлении зарабатывании денег))))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> вы написали анартхи появляются позже.
> 
> *Поэтому, если кто-то считает, что все же есть редкие случаи, показывающие, что анартхи могут проявляться даже после того, как преданный достиг лотосных стоп Господа, ему следует очистить свой ум от подобных мыслей, прибегнув к помощи разума.* Мадхурья Кадамбини


Вы опять не поняли, что я сказал и опять прокомментировали свое собственное непонимание. Непродуктивный диалог.




> вы написали причины могут быть разными в разных ситуациях.
> 
> Т.е. ответа точного вы не знаете


А кто знает точный ответ? Мы можем лишь предполагать, что произошло между дживой и Кришной.





> С вами Враджендру Кумар прабху, общаться интересно, потому что вы не умеете врать


Это очередной прикол или что?




> А тему "русского вопроса" поднял потому, что для большинства молодёжи в наше время эта тема становится актуальной. А патриотизм и сознание Кришны прекрасно это могут совместить и дать людям возможность реализовать себя. свои желания в сознании Кришны. Это карма-йога в сознании Кришны. Это не есть плохо.


Нас интересует избавление от национальности, а не остаивание своей национальной гордости.

----------


## Андрей В

> Что касается анартх и према бхакти, то анартхи появляются позже.


Тогда выразитесь яснее, чтобы было понятно. "...анартхи появляются позже." Позже чего, позже према-бхакти?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А и не стоит пытаться понимать духовную реальность при помощи порочной мирской логики. Это раз.
> А причина - не в неудовлетворенности, а в беспечности. Почитайте, Госвами Махарадж хорошо высказался по этому поводу:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post19036


А как вот это понять. С одной стороны, "наше положение ВСЕГДА ОСТАЕТСЯ ПОГРАНИЧНЫМ. В ЛЮБОЙ МОМЕНТ МЫ МОЖЕМ ПАСТЬ", а с другой - в работе "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" С. Ватман пишет:
Связь же с Бхагаваном становится возможной только тогда, когда живое существо, попадая из разряда "пограничной энергии" в разряд "внутренней", изменяет свой онтологический статус. Освобожденное живое существо уже не относится к "пограничной энергии", но становится частью сварупа-шакти. (стр. 198)

----------


## vijitatma das

Собственно, пограничность живого существа как раз и заключается в том, что оно не может стабильно существовать просто как абстракция, само по себе. Оно обязательно должно находиться во власти одной из остальных энергий - внешней или внутренней. Где-то в другом месте С. Ватман такую оговорку делает. Шрила Прабхупада пишет об этом так:
"По своей природе живое существо является чистым духом. Оно - бесконечно малая частица Высшего Духа. Поэтому Господа Кришну сравнивают с солнцем, а живых существ - с солнечным светом. Будучи пограничной энергией Кришны, живые существа склонны попадать под влияние либо материальной, либо духовной энергии. Иными словами, живое существо занимает пограничное положение между двумя энергиями Господа, но, относясь к Его высшей энергии, обладает некоторой долей независимости. Правильно используя предоставленную ему независимость, живое существо соглашается действовать под непосредственным руководством Кришны. Так оно достигает естественного для него состояния, _попадая в сферу энергии, дарующей наслаждение"._ (Бхагавад-гита, 18.78, комм.).

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Я не понял ответ. Освобожденное живое существо не относится к "пограничной энергии", оно уже не занимает то пограничное положение, о котором говорит Шрила Прабхупада, и из которого "В ЛЮБОЙ МОМЕНТ МЫ МОЖЕМ ПАСТЬ". Правильно?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

SB 11:11:3
vidyavidye mama tanu
viddhy uddhava saririnam
moksa bandhakari adye
mayaya me vinirmite
“О Уддхава, и знание и невежество, будучи порождениями майи (Моей единой энергии) являются продолжением Моей шакти. И знание, и невежество не имеют начала и вечно награждают обусловленные живые существа освобождением и рабством“.
Из комментария Хридаянанды Даса Госвами: “(Чтобы подчеркнуть, что освобождение и рабство не являются временными состояниями живого существа)...в этом стихе используется слово адйе (изначальный, или вечный). Энергии Господа, видья и авидья, называются здесь порождением майи, потому что они исполняют функции энергий Господа. Энергия видьи занимает живое существо в играх Господа, а энергия авидьи дает живым существам возможность забыть Господа и погрузиться во тьму. На самом деле, И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА, и в этом смысле не будет неправильным утверждать, что живое существо может быть либо вечно освобожденным, либо вечно обусловленным. Слово винирмите (порожденные) в данном случае указывает на то, что Господь простирает Свою энергию в виде знания и невежества, которая затем начинает играть роль внутренней и внешней энергии Господа. Проявления этой энергии могут появляться и исчезать в разное время и при разных обстоятельствах, но МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЕ РАБСТВО И ДУХОВНАЯ СВОБОДА ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ВЕЧНЫМИ АЛЬТЕРНАТИВАМИ ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА“.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Вот, МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЕ РАБСТВО И ДУХОВНАЯ СВОБОДА ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ВЕЧНЫМИ АЛЬТЕРНАТИВАМИ ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА. С. Ватман пишет, что 

Связь же с Бхагаваном становится возможной только тогда, когда живое существо, попадая из разряда "пограничной энергии" в разряд "внутренней", изменяет свой онтологический статус. Освобожденное живое существо уже не относится к "пограничной энергии", но становится частью сварупа-шакти. (стр. 198)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Может Ватман ошибается? Прабхупада везде объясняет, что джива всегда остается пограничной энергией, но попадает под влияние либо той стороны, либо этой. А вот исчезновение самой пограничной онтологии души проповедуется в других вайшнавских ветвях, которые как раз говорят, что падения никакого не было и быть не могло. Он описывал весь бенгальский вайшнавизм или только исключительно по Прабхупаде?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> SB 11:11:3
> На самом деле, И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА, и в этом смысле не будет неправильным утверждать, что живое существо может быть либо вечно освобожденным, либо вечно обусловленным.


Заодно уж спрошу, почему "не будет неправильным утверждать, что живое существо может быть либо вечно освобожденным, либо вечно обусловленным", если "И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА".  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Может Ватман ошибается? Прабхупада везде объясняет, что джива всегда остается пограничной энергией, но попадает под влияние либо той стороны, либо этой. А вот исчезновение самой пограничной онтологии души проповедуется в других вайшнавских ветвях, которые как раз говорят, что падения никакого не было и быть не могло.


 :neznai:  Вроде Госвами Махарадж охарактеризовал С. Ватмана как преданного, глубже всех в ИСККОН знающего вайшнавскую философию.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Заодно уж спрошу, почему "не будет неправильным утверждать, что живое существо может быть либо вечно освобожденным, либо вечно обусловленным", если "И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА".


Это для того и написано, - альтернатива сохраняется вечно. Может быть кто-то вечно освобожденный, но с альтернативой. Либо, если без альтернативы, то это уже совсем другая энергия, не джива-шакти.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вроде Госвами Махарадж охарактеризовал С. Ватмана как преданного, глубже всех в ИСККОН знающего вайшнавскую философию.


Ну так что с того. У нас есть книги Прабхупады, С. Ватман их не затмевает своими знаниями.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Это для того и написано, - альтернатива сохраняется вечно. Может быть кто-то вечно освобожденный, но с альтернативой. Либо, если без альтернативы, то это уже совсем другая энергия, не джива-таттва.


Там ведь написано, что либо вечно освобожденное, либо вечно обусловленное, и это следует из вечной альтернативы. А не так, что вечная альтернатива сохраняется у вечно освобожденного.




> Ну так что с того. У нас есть книги Прабхупады, С. Ватман их не затмевает своими знаниями.


Т.е. вы понимаете книги Прабхупады лучше, чем С. Ватман. Это ясный, понятный ответ. Спасибо.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Там ведь написано, что либо вечно освобожденное, либо вечно обусловленное, и это следует из вечной альтернативы. А не так, что вечная альтернатива сохраняется у вечно освобожденного.
> 
> 
> Т.е. вы понимаете книги Прабхупады лучше, чем С. Ватман. Это ясный, понятный ответ. Спасибо.


Странно вы понимаете написанное. Как первое, так и второе. Ничего ясного для вас я не вижу. Что касается Ватмана. Я вообще не знаю, кто такой Ватман. Знаниями книг Прабхупады я с ним не мерялся и не собирался даже. Но книги Шрилы Прабхупады читал. И там я не встречал такого. Если для вас это выглядит следствием моей гордости и невнимательности, что в сравнении с Ватманом для вас естественно и более вероятно, - то тогда хотя бы найдите у Прабхупады подтверждение Ватману, а потом уже пишите, что вам все насчет меня ясно и понятно. Книги Прабхупады не настолько недоступны, чтобы Ватман их толковал нам специально, дабы показать что-то такое, чего мы там в силу каких-то причин не можем увидеть.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А не так, что вечная альтернатива сохраняется у вечно освобожденного.


Именно что так. Я искренне не понимаю, откуда у вас берутся выводы, обратные написанному черным по белому.

Если найдете подтверждение у Шрилы прабхупады, а не у Ватмана, я, конечно, признаю, что ошибся и поторопился спорить. Но, эти вопросы обсуждаются уже много лет, и за ними слежу всегда, если встречаю. Много всего читал на матховских сайтах, как они себе все это представляют, и я могу предположить, откуда могут закрадываться искажения. Я убежден в том, что это вопрос в представлении Прабхупады достаточно хорошо изучен, - душа не теряет своей пограничной природы никогда, альтернатива у нее сохраняется вечно, не зависимо оттого, была или не была она материальном мире, собирается она туда снова (или впервые) или не собирается. Точно также и для обусловленных душ альтернатива всегда остается.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Именно что так. Я искренне не понимаю, откуда у вас берутся выводы, обратные написанному черным по белому.


Из утверждения "И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА" следуют не 2 альтернативы, а 3. Третья: живое существо может быть попеременно обусловленным и освобождённым.



> Если найдете подтверждение у Шрилы прабхупады


ШБ 3.16.27к.
Подводя итог, можно сказать, что души, обитающие в духовном мире,
царстве Вайкунтхи, никогда не падают в материальный мир, ибо
мир Вайкунтхи вечен.

Я это воспринимаю как итоговую точку зрения Шрилы Прабхупады, потому что здесь он падение обсуждает подробно и с разных сторон.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Из утверждения "И ЗНАНИЕ, И НЕВЕЖЕСТВО являются вечными альтернативными возможностями ПОГРАНИЧНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ ГОСПОДА" следуют не 2 альтернативы, а 3. Третья: живое существо может быть попеременно обусловленным и освобождённым.


Ну да, попеременно, ясно, что не одновременно. Ладно, не могу понять, что вы доказыаете, нехай доказали




> ШБ 3.16.27к.
> Подводя итог, можно сказать, что души, обитающие в духовном мире,
> царстве Вайкунтхи, никогда не падают в материальный мир, ибо
> мир Вайкунтхи вечен.
> 
> Я это воспринимаю как итоговую точку зрения Шрилы Прабхупады, потому что здесь он падение обсуждает подробно и с разных сторон.


Да ладно вам, есть множество мест, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. НЕпадение он объясняет тем, что мы как во сне, грезим, это длится мгновения, но нам кажется вечность. Но это не отменяет тех его слов, когда он называет это все-таки падением. И я не вижу в этом фрагменте ничего, что бы подтвердило Ватмана. Если вы считаете, что это подтверждило - нехай так и будет

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ну да, попеременно, ясно, что не одновременно. Ладно, не могу понять, что вы доказыаете, нехай доказали


Как это нехай! Ясно, что вечно обусловленный не может быть попеременно обусловленным.





> Да ладно вам, есть множество мест, где Шрила Прабхупада объясняет это. НЕпадение он объясняет тем, что мы как во сне, грезим, это длится мгновения, но нам кажется вечность. Но это не отменяет тех его слов, когда он называет это все-таки падением.


Нет. В этом комментарии он именно утверждает, что падения нет, каким бы ни был механизм падения, сон это или не сон, мгновение или не мгновение. Это совершенно ясно из контекста.




> И я не вижу в этом фрагменте ничего, что бы подтвердило Ватмана. Если вы считаете, что это подтверждило - нехай так и будет


Так Ватман пишет, что на Вайкунтхе нет пограничной энергии, следовательно, некому падать. И Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что с Вайкунтхи никто никогда не падает.

----------


## vijitatma das

> В этом комментарии он именно утверждает, что падения нет, каким бы ни был механизм падения


Конечно, нет! Есть иллюзия падения.

----------


## vijitatma das

Да вот же, еще не так давно обсуждали уже эту тему (и, кстати, в том числе и с Вашей подачи, Андрей Афанасьевич):
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post29818
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3276

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Как это нехай! Ясно, что вечно обусловленный не может быть попеременно обусловленным.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет. В этом комментарии он именно утверждает, что падения нет, каким бы ни был механизм падения, сон это или не сон, мгновение или не мгновение. Это совершенно ясно из контекста.
> 
> 
> Так Ватман пишет, что на Вайкунтхе нет пограничной энергии, следовательно, некому падать. И Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что с Вайкунтхи никто никогда не падает.


Где вам подписаться, мне по большому счету все это ультрамариново. Ватман с его онтологическими душами, да еще ваши попеременно вечные альтернативы - все это уже перебор для меня  :smilies:

----------


## Шьямананда дас

Для справки.
Ватман написавший книгу "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" является ИСККОНовским преданным,зовут его Сутапа пр.один из старейших преданных, является или являлся(?) учеником Прабхавишну пр. Живет он в Питере,в свое время (до 98года)был директором питерской гурукулы.Свободно владеет санскритом.На данный момент преподает в одном из университетов в Питере.Защитил докторскую диссертацию(несколько лет назад) если не ошибаюсь по этой книге.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Конечно, нет! Есть иллюзия падения.


Почему вы думаете, что Шрила Прабхупада, говоря о  невозможности падения, имел в виду иллюзорность падения? Наоборот, из комментария совершенно ясно, что чем бы падение  ни было, оно невозможно, это однозначный вывод.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Почему вы думаете, что Шрила Прабхупада, говоря о  невозможности падения, имел в виду иллюзорность падения? Наоборот, из комментария совершенно ясно, что чем бы падение  ни было, оно невозможно, это однозначный вывод.


Пожалуйста, внимательно изучите эту статью:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post19037
Там Вы найдете ответы на свои вопросы.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пожалуйста, внимательно изучите эту статью:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post19037
> Там Вы найдете ответы на свои вопросы.


Спасибо, Прабху.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Где вам подписаться, мне по большому счету все это ультрамариново. Ватман с его онтологическими душами, да еще ваши попеременно вечные альтернативы - все это уже перебор для меня


Слив засчитан.  :biggrin1:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Для справки.
> Ватман написавший книгу "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" является ИСККОНовским преданным,зовут его Сутапа пр.


Спасибо, мы в курсе. 


Кстати, вот что пишет он же в той же книге:
"Согласно Дживе, «пограничность» (tatasthatva) его объясняется тем, что, несмотря на принадлежность к «внутренней энергии», оно, в отличие от Бога, подвластно майя-шакти — вводящему в заблуждение аспекту «внешней энергии» (maya-saktyatitavat). Сущностно принадлежа к «внутренней» энергии Бхагавана, живое существо выказывает естественное стремление соединиться с ней, но из-за слабости и ограниченности соскальзывает вниз, в царство материальной природы (hina saktitvat prakrity avisthah), как человек, потерявший равновесие на склоне. Таким образом, живое существо всегда находится либо под властью «внутренней энергии», либо «внешней» — третьего не дано; нейтральное и абстрактно свободное состояние ему не свойственно; его cвобода — это свобода выбирать между запредельным и посюсторонним миром; источник же ее — способность пребывать как в том, так и в другом. Пытающийся «стоять на берегу» (tatastha), удерживаясь на границе, соединяющей воду и сушу, в действительности находится то в воде, то на суше — из-за набегающих и откатывающихся волн. Поэтому перевод «пограничная энергия» представляется нам более точным".

Собственно, то же самое я писал здесь:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post60572

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо, Прабху.


Всегда рад помочь.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Для справки.
> Ватман написавший книгу "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" является ИСККОНовским преданным,зовут его Сутапа пр.один из старейших преданных, является или являлся(?) учеником Прабхавишну пр. Живет он в Питере,в свое время (до 98года)был директором питерской гурукулы.Свободно владеет санскритом.На данный момент преподает в одном из университетов в Питере.Защитил докторскую диссертацию(несколько лет назад) если не ошибаюсь по этой книге.


Мне казалось, что это была его кандидатская диссертация

----------


## Галина Зубченко

А что блаженство есть здесь??? Не погорячились ли мы с выбором??? :smilies: ))

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Мои поклоны всем! Я как-то задавала вопрос Е.С. Бхактиведанте Садху Свами о вечно обусловленной и вечно освобожденной душе - если одна ВЕЧНО обусловлена, а другая ВЕЧНО освобожденная, то как возможен переход из одной категории в другую? Пограничная энергия все равно не подразумевает переходов туда-сюда... Садху Свами ответил мне, что вечно обусловленными души называются потому, что они могут находиться в обусловленном состоянии бесконечно долго, и самостоятельно НИКОГДА не смогут выйти из этой категории. Но если придет вечно освобожденная душа и "выдернет" вечно обусловленную из этой обусловленности, то только так и тогда возможен этот переход в иную категорию. И тогда уже не будет перехода обратно - души становятся вечно освобожденными. Не знаю, правда - не развивала своего вопроса дальше - что будет, если душа ЗАХОЧЕТ стать снова вечно обусловленной?)))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Мои поклоны всем! Я как-то задавала вопрос Е.С. Бхактиведанте Садху Свами о вечно обусловленной и вечно освобожденной душе - если одна ВЕЧНО обусловлена, а другая ВЕЧНО освобожденная, то как возможен переход из одной категории в другую? Пограничная энергия все равно не подразумевает переходов туда-сюда... Садху Свами ответил мне, что вечно обусловленными души называются потому, что они могут находиться в обусловленном состоянии бесконечно долго, и самостоятельно НИКОГДА не смогут выйти из этой категории. Но если придет вечно освобожденная душа и "выдернет" вечно обусловленную из этой обусловленности, то только так и тогда возможен этот переход в иную категорию. И тогда уже не будет перехода обратно - души становятся вечно освобожденными. Не знаю, правда - не развивала своего вопроса дальше - что будет, если душа ЗАХОЧЕТ стать снова вечно обусловленной?)))


Я знаю. Если захочет - станет снова.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Спасибо, мы в курсе. 
> 
> 
> Кстати, вот что пишет он же в той же книге:
> "Согласно Дживе, «пограничность» (tatasthatva) его объясняется тем, что, несмотря на принадлежность к «внутренней энергии», оно, в отличие от Бога, подвластно майя-шакти — вводящему в заблуждение аспекту «внешней энергии» (maya-saktyatitavat). Сущностно принадлежа к «внутренней» энергии Бхагавана, живое существо выказывает естественное стремление соединиться с ней, но из-за слабости и ограниченности соскальзывает вниз, в царство материальной природы (hina saktitvat prakrity avisthah), как человек, потерявший равновесие на склоне. Таким образом, живое существо всегда находится либо под властью «внутренней энергии», либо «внешней» — третьего не дано; нейтральное и абстрактно свободное состояние ему не свойственно; его cвобода — это свобода выбирать между запредельным и посюсторонним миром; источник же ее — способность пребывать как в том, так и в другом. Пытающийся «стоять на берегу» (tatastha), удерживаясь на границе, соединяющей воду и сушу, в действительности находится то в воде, то на суше — из-за набегающих и откатывающихся волн. Поэтому перевод «пограничная энергия» представляется нам более точным".
> 
> Собственно, то же самое я писал здесь:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post60572


У меня его книжка на столе щас лежит, и я тоже знаю кто такой Ватман. Ну, на том уровне знаю, который тут Шьямананда описал, и даже, что все постоянно путают, докторскую он защитил или кандидатскую. Это все легко в интете находится. Но это все слезы, все равно его я не знаю. Даже ни одного фото нет в том же гугле. Информация очень скудная для человека, чтобы говорить теперь, что мне известно, кто это такой. Но не это важно. Я вчера тоже прочитал в его книге все, что касается самбандхи дждждж(простите, заело)няны. Пару страниц про дживу, в том числе и этот замечательный фрагмент, не вызывающий никаких вопросов лично у меня. Все бы ничего, но такм есть и другое - завершающее - утверждение о том, что душа меняет свое онтологический статус и перестает быть пограничной энергией, мягко говоря, вызывает ощущение неловкости, и желание не заметить - из чувства уважения к лучшему знатоку вайшнавизма, ведь даже лучшие могут ошибаться. Живые существа всегда относятся к внутренней энергии и всегда при этому остаются пограничной. Пограничная энергия никогда не отделена от Кришны. Это то, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, т.е. насколько я это знаю, могу, конечно, и ошибаться. Если данное объяснение Ватмана подразумевало лишь то, что в живое существо оказывается наделенной или охваченной сварупа-шакти, то это другое дело. Но ведь оно не само становится этой энергией. Оно остается собой, той же самой - татастха-шакти, пограничной. Но только вот в книге звучит это вовсе не так, а как раз наоборот. Я также знаю, что слово "джива" употребляется только к тем душам, которые не находятся под влияние других внутренних энергий, т.е. к обусловленым внешней энергией. На этом делается акцент в матхах, джива-шакти превращается... превращается... и превратилась в сварупа-шакти (или как-то по другому они еще ее называют), но в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады - нет, вроде не превращается. Во всяком случае я не могу припомнить. Может быть Ватман хотел вот так двусмысленно примирить разногласия разных толкований бенгалького вайшнавизма, всех существующих взглядов, может быть он хотел избавить от нападок и критики матхов все то, о чем он написал до того? И ввел эту, мягко говоря, вызывающую вопросы концовку? Я легко могу ошибаться, ведь я не владею санскритом, тем более в совершенстве. Говорю без ложной скромности, я просто прочитал (даже не на английском, и даже и не все) книги Шрилы Прабхупады, и, мне казалось, я легко видел некоторые отличия от филосоофии матхов, когда сталкивался с ней. Здесь же я вижу как будто какую-то попытку совместить несовместимое, т.е. сначала было написано одно, а потом совершенно другое. Ватман предлагает нам найти середину между видением Прабхупады и видением матхов (или даже каких-то еще, не гаудия вайшнавских, сообществ)? Или просто я не внимательно читал Прабхупаду и никакой разницы в этом вопросе на самом деле нет? Утвердительный ответ (что разницы нет)  хотелось бы, конечно, видеть с подрепленными цитатами в расширенном контексте. Если кто-то ответит, буду благодарен. Иначе ведь я, а теперь может быть и еще кто-нибудь, так и останемся мнения о Ватмане, как о том лучшем знатоке, кто  создает новые вопросы, отвечая на старые.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Все бы ничего, но такм есть и другое - завершающее - утверждение о том, что душа меняет свое онтологический статус и перестает быть пограничной энергией, мягко говоря, вызывает ощущение неловкости, и желание не заметить - из чувства уважения к лучшему знатоку вайшнавизма, ведь даже лучшие могут ошибаться. Живые существа всегда относятся к внутренней энергии и всегда при этому остаются пограничной.


С этим утверждением можно примириться, если допустить, что "онтологический статус" (что значит буквально "бытийное положение") подразумевает не фактическую природу живого существа, а его самоотождествление. Т.е. относит себя к царству внешней энергии или внутренней.

----------


## vijitatma das

Впрочем, окончательно сомнения насчет этого высказывания может разрешить разве что сам Сутапа Прабху. У нас Махабуддхи к нему ближе всех))))

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> С этим утверждением можно примириться, если допустить, что "онтологический статус" (что значит буквально "бытийное положение") подразумевает не фактическую природу живого существа, а его самоотождествление. Т.е. относит себя к царству внешней энергии или внутренней.


Связь же с Бхагаваном становится возможной только тогда, когда живое существо, попадая из разряда "пограничной энергии" в разряд "внутренней", изменяет свой онтологический статус. Освобожденное живое существо уже не относится к "пограничной энергии", но становится частью сварупа-шакти. (стр. 198)

----------


## vijitatma das

> Связь же с Бхагаваном становится возможной только тогда, когда живое существо, попадая из разряда "пограничной энергии" в разряд "внутренней", изменяет свой онтологический статус. Освобожденное живое существо уже не относится к "пограничной энергии", но становится частью сварупа-шакти. (стр. 198)


Ну вот, свяжитесь с Сутапой Прабху и спросите, что он имел в виду)))

----------


## Галина Зубченко

Даже Радха была проклята родиться в материальном мире, так же жёны Вишну - поспорили и кто - то кого - то проклял, только их уровень очень быстро вызволяет их из материального мира, а мы как очень маленькие частички Господа сильно запутываемся, и тратим гораздо больше времени на обратный путь, мне кажется так. :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Шрила Прабхупада намного чаще говорит и пишет *вернуться*, что означает - были. А так же *восстановить*.

Лёгкий пример из жизни - компьютер, в котором некоторые файлы могут заразиться и перестать служить исправно, для *исправления* их суют в карантин - антивирус и подобные проги, где происходит чистка. По-моему самое простое объяснение, даже не требующее никаких цитат и их поисков.

+ Исправление* - значит исправление, возврат в нормальное положение, в противном случае было бы обучение. Не зря знакомясь со знанием - мы удивлённо восклицаем что помнили это !!

Притху Прабху в своей лекции *Иисус и Кришна* не видит проблем с переводом слова *религия*, часть которого *ре* - означает повтор, то есть возврат.

Даже славяне-арийцы, имея свою самбандху, говорят что дживы утратили своё духовное тело, и задача жизни *вернуть* его.

Ну и самый весомый, опять же 6 даршан ведической философии : каждая из которых, постепенно подымается в философии, если брать с середины, то там идёт вообще постепенный путь от монизма к ачинтье бхеда абхеда таттве. И это развитие сопровождается специальными ачарьями, которые говорят то что нужно для данной школы, так постепенно приходит время Шрилы Прабхупады и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которые говорят о падении дживы в отличии от Мадхвы, и почему ? объяснено выше. Ведь если взять начальную школу из 6 даршан, то например Нйайа и Вайшешика вообще говорят что всему причина атом  ...  и так далее.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ну вот, свяжитесь с Сутапой Прабху и спросите, что он имел в виду)))


А мне ясно, что он имел в виду. В научных работах, да ещё диссертационных, что имеют в виду, то и пишут. Также мне ясно, что ваша трактовка никаким боком не стыкуется с оригинальным текстом, - вот на это я и хотел обратить ваше внимание, прабху. 




> Шрила Прабхупада намного чаще говорит и пишет *вернуться*, что означает - были. А так же *восстановить*.


Можно сказать, что были. Выбор же был - между Кришной и Майей.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Можно сказать, что были. Выбор же был - между Кришной и Майей.


Разве мгновение выбора даёт опыт ? Наверно нет, раз уж чтобы познать - погрузились.

У каждой сампрадаи свой комментарий на Веданту сутру, у Шанкары вообще своеобразный но нужный для того времени. А у Брахма-Гаудия-Вайшнава сампрадаи естественный :о) И в нём расскрывается Кришна, тогда как в других сампрадаях это не признаётся ..

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Разве мгновение выбора даёт опыт ? Наверно нет, раз уж чтобы познать - погрузились.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил о падении неоднозначно. Кто-то выбирает одни цитаты, кто-то другие. Например, есть такое

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джагадише 25/04/1970
 "Относительно твоего второго вопроса, видели ли когда-нибудь обусловленные души Кришну? Были ли они с Господом до того как стать обусловленными в результате их желания господствовать над материальной природой. Да, обусловленные души являются неотъемлимыми частичками Господа и таким образом они были с Кришной до того как стать обусловленными. Как ребенок должно быть видел своего отца потому что отец поместил ребенка в утробу матери, подобным образом каждая душа видела Кришну как Верховного Отца. Но в то время обусловленные души покоились в состоянии называемое сушупти, которое называется глубокий сон без сновидений, в состоянии бесчувствия, поэтому они не помнят, что были с Кришной проснувшись в материальном мире и начинают заниматься материальными делами. Я надеюсь это удовлетворит твои вопросы."

Однако особое значение имеют те его утверждения, которые имеют характер конечного вывода. Кроме ШБ 3.16.26, это ещё ШБ 7.1.35: it is a fact that no one falls from Vaikuntha.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о падении неоднозначно. Кто-то выбирает одни цитаты, кто-то другие.


А что за Шастра, в которой описывается как душа вернулась в духовный мир и его встречает Бог, и Он обнимает его и рассказывает как долго ждал его возвращения, как тосковал по нему, как всячески помогал вернуться ?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Это Брихад-Бхагаватамрита.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Связь же с Бхагаваном становится возможной только тогда, когда живое существо, попадая из разряда "пограничной энергии" в разряд "внутренней", изменяет свой онтологический статус. Освобожденное живое существо уже не относится к "пограничной энергии", но становится частью сварупа-шакти.171


171 На это указывает С.К.Дэ(См.:De, Sushil Kumar, Bengal's contribution to Sanskrit literature
& Studies in Bengal Vaisnavism P.112)
Впервые книга была издана в 1943 году
Этот автор санкритолог уделял внимание в основном изучению самых ранних гаудия-вайшнавских авторов, более поздних он почти не касался.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Андрей Афанасьевич;60696]Шрила Прабхупада говорил о падении неоднозначно. Кто-то выбирает одни цитаты, кто-то другие.

Возможно в нашем случае уже не важно были или нет.
Как бы нам вернуться быстрее  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

И поскольку тема эта уже обсуждалась много раз, закрываю ее. Всех, кого продолжает беспокоить эта тема, прошу сюда: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2270

----------

